# Mens version of the post I just put on Womens side



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Nah this is probably a bad idea.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

sokillme said:


> Nah this is probably a bad idea.


Hey! I was cheated! I want the last twenty seconds of my life back.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Couldn't take looking at women's pics?


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

blueinbr said:


> Couldn't take looking at women's pics?


:laugh:

Nah I thought it would probably trigger WW3 around here. The one with the actresses always gets mentioned.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Bored bored bored - please start WW3.


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

uhtred said:


> Bored bored bored - please start WW3.


WW3? 
What is going on around here? 
What is this thread even about? 

I missed it, just like I miss the drama of my neighbours fighting, why do they have to stop when I am just catching on! (Peeping out the window!)

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

MrsAldi said:


> WW3?
> What is going on around here?
> What is this thread even about?
> 
> ...


Why are you always trying to start a fight Aldi!!!


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

EllisRedding said:


> Why are you always trying to start a fight Aldi!!!


That's MrsAldi to you. :grin2:


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

EllisRedding said:


> Why are you always trying to start a fight Aldi!!!


Hello!??! I'm Irish!!!  

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

MrsAldi said:


> Hello!??! I'm Irish!!!
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


Lol, supposedly my kids are part irish as well :surprise:


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

MrsAldi said:


> Hello!??! I'm Irish!!!
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


Don't you have a chain of supermarkets to look after?


----------



## EunuchMonk (Jan 3, 2016)

blueinbr said:


> Couldn't take looking at women's pics?


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

EllisRedding said:


> Why are you always trying to start a fight Aldi!!!




Is this how they train Irish kids for Friday night at the pub when they are adults?


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

blueinbr said:


> Is this how they train Irish kids for Friday night at the pub when they are adults?


It's entertaining!  

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

Andy1001 said:


> Don't you have a chain of supermarkets to look after?


No, I pay people to do that for me!  

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

MrsAldi said:


> It's entertaining!
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


Over the years I have spent a long time in Ireland especially the north west,Sligo and Donegal mainly and I can tell you I seen more fights in every other country I have stayed in than in Ireland.The UK and Holland especially were very prone to bar fights.I spent ten weeks in Rotterdam and it was a scary place at night,London was also very risky if they heard a strange accent.Irish people like to drink and have a laugh.
Ta an la go Maith.


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

Andy1001 said:


> Over the years I have spent a long time in Ireland especially the north west,Sligo and Donegal mainly and I can tell you I seen more fights in every other country I have stayed in than in Ireland.The UK and Holland especially were very prone to bar fights.I spent ten weeks in Rotterdam and it was a scary place at night,London was also very risky if they heard a strange accent.Irish people like to drink and have a laugh.
> Ta an la go Maith.


Andy, do you go surfing in Sligo and Donegal?

I know, hardly much fighting here much, well I have seen any. 

In the UK, I once had a women that wanted to kill me because my chair bumped the table and almost spilled her beer! She was really mad, like it was liquid gold or something. 
If she wants a free drink, all she has to do is ask! 
But I bought her a round, just in case, I didn't want to die that night!  


Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

sokillme said:


> Nah this is probably a bad idea.


Let's see, you created a thread in the women's lounge with pictures of 3 men asking women which body type they prefer.

Then you start one here in the men's lounge, but instead of putting images of 3 female body types, you post the above.

hm


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

MrsAldi said:


> WW3?
> What is going on around here?
> What is this thread even about?
> 
> I missed it, just like I miss the drama of my neighbours fighting, why do they have to stop when I am just catching on! (Peeping out the window!)


This thread is supposed to be the male clubhouse version of the thread in the below link...

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/ladies-lounge/360922-so-following-up-thread-about-mens-body-types.html


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

MrsAldi said:


> Andy, do you go surfing in Sligo and Donegal?
> 
> I know, hardly much fighting here much, well I have seen any.
> 
> ...


I have never surfed.I love live music and this year I was at the Sligo Live festival.Last year and the year before I was at the fleadh,again in Sligo and I have seen Bruce Springsteen in Dublin,Belfast and Kilkenny.The music on the streets during the fleadh is brilliant and I remember a few years ago being in Letterkenny for a great music weekend.I almost forgot,I seen Leonard Cohen playing at Lissadell house in Sligo a few years ago.


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

Back to the thread topic, having 5 brothers, each one of them are attracted to different female body types. 
If we all looked the same, would that not be boring? 
Think of all the art that would have never been created, if we all looked the same. 
Zebras are great, but boring to look at sometimes.


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

Andy1001 said:


> I have never surfed.I love live music and this year I was at the Sligo Live festival.Last year and the year before I was at the fleadh,again in Sligo and I have seen Bruce Springsteen in Dublin,Belfast and Kilkenny.The music on the streets during the fleadh is brilliant and I remember a few years ago being in Letterkenny for a great music weekend.I almost forgot,I seen Leonard Cohen playing at Lissadell house in Sligo a few years ago.


I have never been to a fleadh! 
Kilkenny is great, Galway is fantastic, Dublin is boring. 
My husband surfs in Sligo and Donegal.  

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> This thread is supposed to be the male clubhouse version of the thread in the below link...
> 
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/ladies-lounge/360922-so-following-up-thread-about-mens-body-types.html


Yeah until I actually looked at the post and figured it wouldn't go over well. :|


----------

